# Canon 500D close-up lens used with the Nikon 18-200 VR lens



## invisible (Jun 25, 2008)

My new Canon 500D close-up lens just arrived and it seems that I'm going to have plenty of fun with it. I'll use it with my Nikon 18-200 VR lens, hoping that the setup will allow me to emulate a macro lens (without having to carry one, and without having to change lenses back and forth, thus protecting my sensor from dust).

Hurried first photo (50% crop):


I'm planning on driving 4 hours to the International Peace Garden this weekend, to shoot flowers (and maybe insects) with my new toy. Will I hit the ground running with this setup (superzoom + close-up lens)? Or is there a learning curve that I should be aware of before heading out? (Wouldn't want to come back and find out that all my images are blurred/out of focus/etc.) 

Is there anybody out there who could give me some advice?

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Overread (Jun 25, 2008)

Canon and Nikon === together?
What unholy monster have you made??

Regardless that is a good result there - very good!
Here is my little post on getting flower shots - this is how I get mine with a macro:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127164

you look to be getting much more 1:1 macro with that lens combo, so you can go silly with playing with the insides of flowers as well 

One thing I will say is that a tripod (or if its a busy event a monopod) is very very usefull with getting sharp, clear shots.


----------



## reg (Jun 25, 2008)

GREAT results (wow!), but was I the only one who was like "WTF, Canon 500D?" at first?

Nice naming conventions, Canon.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, great photo. What aperture did you use? I was expecting there to be this miniscule section of the photo that was actually in focus . I'm currently thinking of getting a macro lens, but after seeing that I might just get a Canon close-up filter for my 18-55...

Ahh! So many choices!


----------



## GwagDesigns (Jun 26, 2008)

For those of you who are still confused, (i just found this out myself), the 500D is a close up filter  I guess this might be why they chose to go for 1000D instead of 500D for the new XS.


----------



## invisible (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. 

Overread, I've printed out your settings and I'll try them this weekend. 

GwagDesigns, I see you changed your post (the original looked nothing like this one ).


----------



## Mav (Jun 26, 2008)

I have one of these in 77mm size and it works great on my Nikkor 70-300VR.  On that sucker at 300mm it does almost the full 1:1 macro.  It's like 1:1.1 or something.  Works good enough for me!  Nikon stopped making their close-up adapters so everybody is using the Canons now in Nikon land.


----------



## invisible (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Mav, thanks for your reply. Good to see a fellow Nikonian with this Canon lens here. Is there anything I should take into account before heading out of the city to shoot "almost macros" this weekend? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Mav (Jun 26, 2008)

From my daughter's 1st birthday party.... the whole cake 







and at 300mm close focus + Canon 500D, bounced SB-600 flash


----------



## Mav (Jun 26, 2008)

one last set....

My 70-300VR standalone, this is the closest it would get.






And then with the 500D


----------



## Overread (Jun 26, 2008)

There appears to be almost no (or very very little) loss in overall quality to those shots taken with the 500D - very impressive


----------



## invisible (Jun 27, 2008)

Mav, great sample images!

I've just done a bit more testing myself. 








This much is clear so far: 

1) The degree of detail with this setup is comparable to that of a macro lens (although I'm not sure about the sharpness, but I can't complain).

2) I am not going to get much depth of field, regardless of the aperture.


----------



## lofling (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,

   I really like your pics! I also have a Nikon 70-300 VR, as well as the 300 f4 AF-S, and was thinking of getting a close up filter for these. But I wonder what focusing distance do you have with the 500D?

   Thx!


----------



## invisible (Jul 24, 2008)

lofling said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really like your pics! I also have a Nikon 70-300 VR, as well as the 300 f4 AF-S, and was thinking of getting a close up filter for these. But I wonder what focusing distance do you have with the 500D?
> 
> Thx!



I found myself focusing somewhere between 1 and 2 inches from the subject this last weekend. Thirty sample images here.


----------



## lofling (Jul 24, 2008)

Thx for the answer!


----------



## invisible (Jul 24, 2008)

No worries. This little thing has been fun to shoot with. Although it doesn't give me 1:1 macro capability, it did open a whole new world for my photography. And it's easier to carry than a dedicated macro lens. And you don't have to be changing lenses all the time.


----------



## Andres3105 (Sep 13, 2011)

This close-up lens works for the *AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR* lens? and which size works with it?:blushing:


----------



## invisible (Sep 13, 2011)

Andres3105 said:


> This close-up lens works for the *AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-85mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR* lens? and which size works with it?:blushing:


The 500D model works with lenses 70mm or longer, while the 250D works with lenses 70mm or shorter. Your lens falls into both categories, so which close-up lens to buy would depend on why you need to focus closer. If it's to do macro photography, then by all means get the 500D and use it with your zoom fully extended. If, instead, you need to focus closer but want a wide field of view for some creative photography, then get the 250D.

According to Photozone, the filter size for the 16-85mm lens is 67mm, so that's the size you'd need to buy.


----------

